# iceberg (pronunciación )



## wss

¿Cómo pronuncian "iceberg" en español los nativohablantes que no conocen el inglés?  ¿Se pronuncia "is-berg" o "is-e-berg" como en español, o "ais-burg" más o menos como en inglés?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Katuka

wss said:


> ¿Cómo pronuncian "iceberg" en español los nativohablantes que no conocen el inglés? ¿Se pronuncia "is-berg" o "is-e-berg" como en español, o "ais-burg" más o menos como en inglés?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 

La "mayoría" de las palabras en inglés se leen como en inglés, es el caso de Iceberg (aisberg) en lo que me ha tocado ver en latinoamérica.

Saludos,

Katty


----------



## Berenguer

Vamos, tanto los que hablamos inglés, como los que jamás lo han oído en su vida, en España lo pronunciamos /izeber/, a veces incluso haciéndolo bien /izeberg/. Muy poquita gente, e incluso resultaría pedante, lo pronuncia /aisburg/ a la inglesa.
Un saludo.


----------



## javier8907

Yo nunca lo he oído más que como "i-ce-berg" o "i-ce-ber", más o menos al 50%. Por cierto, por si no ha quedado claro, lo pronunciamos acentuado en "-berg".

P.S. ¡Era la Guardia Civil, Berenguer!


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

En Argentina _*áisber(g*); iseberg _desconcertaría primero, y haría reír después. Por supuesto que también usamos _témpano (de hielo)_.


----------



## wss

Muchas gracias a todos.  Según estas respuestas, parece que se oye "izeber" o "izeberg" en España, y "aisberg" en Latinoámerica.


----------



## Cemilo

Por aqui por el levante español se dice izeberg sin que la mayoria sepa ni siquiera que es una palabra que viene del inglés y que significa montaña de hielo.
 Algo así como el futbol, vamos.
Lo cual siempre es de agradecer a la lengua inglesa, pues nuestras propias definiciones de esos mismos conceptos quedarian demasiado largas.
 Saludos


----------



## Anit

wss said:


> ¿Cómo pronuncian "iceberg" en español los nativohablantes que no conocen el inglés? ¿Se pronuncia "is-berg" o "is-e-berg" como en español, o "ais-burg" más o menos como en inglés?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 

Hola, soy española. Yo lo pronunciaría en un país de habla inglesa como  "ais-burg" más o menos como en inglés, PERO, resulta más frecuente pronunciarlo como se escribe, es decir ICEBERG, porque es una palabra inglesa. Se admiten ambas pronunciaciones PERO pronunciarlo a la manera inglesa puede sonar un poco pedante o "snob". ¿Entiendes?.
Un saludo


----------



## Katuka

Anit said:


> Hola, soy española. Yo lo pronunciaría en un país de habla inglesa como "ais-burg" más o menos como en inglés, PERO, resulta más frecuente pronunciarlo como se escribe, es decir ICEBERG, porque es una palabra inglesa. Se admiten ambas pronunciaciones PERO pronunciarlo a la manera inglesa puede sonar un poco pedante o "snob". ¿Entiendes?.
> Un saludo


 

Es justamente lo que nos comenta Berenguer, Cristina. 
Me parece correctísimo pronunciarlo i-ce-berg tal como se escribe una vez que es parte de nuestro diccionario también, sin embargo, no me atrevo a generalizar pero en gran parte de los países latinoamericanos no es así.
Cabe agregar incluso, que en ciertas localidades pronunciar i-ce-berg, sería motivo de risa.

Un saludo cordial,

Katty


----------



## Anit

Estoy de acuerdo Katty.
Saludos.


----------



## No_C_Nada

Katuka said:


> Es justamente lo que nos comenta Berenguer, Cristina.
> Me parece correctísimo pronunciarlo i-ce-berg tal como se escribe una vez que es parte de nuestro diccionario también, sin embargo, no me atrevo a generalizar pero en gran parte de los países latinoamericanos no es así.
> Cabe agregar incluso, que en ciertas localidades pronunciar i-ce-berg, sería motivo de risa.
> 
> Un saludo cordial,
> 
> Katty


 

_Ya es parte del DRAE._

_



*iceberg.*

*(Delingl. iceberg, y este delneerl.medio ijsberg).*

*1. m. Gran masa de hielo flotante, desgajada del polo, que sobresale en parte de la superficie del mar.*


Click to expand...

_ 
_*http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/*_


----------



## Anit

Sí, No C Nada. Es parte del D.R.A.E. Hay muchas palabras de orígen extranjero que se han asimilado en la lengua española y foman parte del D.R.A.E.
Saludos.


----------



## Katuka

No_C_Nada said:


> _Ya es parte del DRAE._
> 
> 
> 
> _*http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/*_


 
Fue precisamente lo que dije...


----------



## The Lol

Como dijeron antes, por acá escuchar "iceberg" procunciado con fonética española sería motivo de risas y burlas, y pronunciarlo a la manera inglesa, al contario de lo que han comentado algunos foreros, no sonaría para nada presuntuoso o pedante.
Me he dado cuenta por algunos programas de televisión españoles y documentales narrados por españoles que es más común en España pronunciar palabras extranjeras con la fonética española, por ahora sólo me viene a la mente precisamente esta palabra, "iceberg", la escuché en un documental y el narrador la pronunció tal cual se escribe, y me pareció extraño y gracioso a la vez.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Creo que esta palabra, como otras muchas de las que se ha discutido en este foro (U-2, ipod, etc), se pronuncia en España con la fonética del castellano porque aquí no solemos ver nada o casi nada en su idioma original. Me refiero a las películas, por ejemplo. De esta manera, alguien que no sabe inglés (es decir, la mayoría de la población) no tiene por qué saber cómo se pronuncian esas palabras en inglés cuando las ve escritas, es más, ni siquiera conocen la fonética inglesa así que no hay ninguna razón para pronunciarlas de esa manera. Bien es cierto que se incorporan algunas otras palabras en las que sí se respeta algo de la pronunciación del idioma original pero me arriesgaría a decir que se incorporan hace menos tiempo, por lo que ya existe una parte amplia de la población que conoce esa fonética aunque solo sea a través de los medios de comunicación. Es mi teoría, subjetiva por supuesto... 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Argentina _*áisber(g*); iseberg _desconcertaría primero, y haría reír después. Por supuesto que también usamos _témpano (de hielo)_.


 
Hasta parece que yo escribí este post. 

En mi opinión, la amplia difusión de la historia del Titanic y la expresión "es sólo la punta del iceberg" han contribuido a que en Latinoamérica se pronuncie con la fonética inglesa (i.e. Idioma Inglés).

Sds.


----------



## Pinairun

La palabra "iceberg" es un préstamo que se mantiene con la ortografía original y con una pronunciacón que quiere aproximarse a la de la lengua de procedencia, el inglés.
Lo que se llama un *xenismo*.

Y digo que quiere aproximarse porque generalmente no se consigue ni de lejos y eso, lamentablemente, sí que mueve a la risa. Suena como el "spanglish".

La RAE lo ha admitido, ya es un vocablo español y se escribe ICEBERG. En castellano, las palabras se leen como se escriben y creo que sería más natural hacerlo así, también en este caso. 

Respeto la costumbre que tienen en  países americanos de habla castellana, pero yo opino desde España y lo veo de otra forma

Saludos a todos


----------



## María Madrid

Me resulta chocante que se ponga tanto énfasis en el origen inglés de la palabra cuando berg (montaña) no es precisamente un término inglés. Si la palabra se ha incorporado al inglés y los nativos pronuncian berg a su manera y no tal y como se pronuncia en los idiomas germánicos donde tiene su raíz y a nadie parece resultarle cómico ¿por qué provoca risa que en español hagamos lo mismo? Saludos,


----------



## Berenguer

María Madrid said:


> Me resulta chocante que se ponga tanto énfasis en el origen inglés de la palabra cuando berg (montaña) no es precisamente un término inglés. Si la palabra se ha incorporado al inglés y los nativos pronuncian berg a su manera y no tal y como se pronuncia en los idiomas germánicos donde tiene su raíz y a nadie parece resultarle cómico ¿por qué provoca risa que en español hagamos lo mismo? Saludos,



María "castiza", no puedo sino estar completamente de acuerdo contigo. La palabra viene, como dices, no del inglés, sino que a través del inglés, nos ha llegado. _Berg_, efectivamente es una terminación germánica pura, y en este caso proviene la palabra en cuestión del neerlandés (antiguo bajo fráncico).
En España, insisto, es /izeberg/ castellanizado.
Un saludo


----------



## Servando

Así como en España parece o suena pedante decir "aisberg", en los países latinoamericanos suena "inculto" si alguien dice iceberg tal como se escribe, ya que nosotros tenemos una mayor influencia del idioma inglés. En las escuelas públicas y privadas de nivel secundaria y preparatoria (al menos en México), se estudia como segundo idioma y es materia obligatoria y en muchas primarias privadas (quien tiene suficiente dinero), se enseña un 50% en inglés (bilingües). Así que en este lado del charco quien no pronuncia "aisberg" (con la e sonando casi como o) es porque no cursó la secundaria o la pasó de noche.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con que acá se pronuncia áisberg; en lo que no estoy de acurdo es en la pronunciación de la e como o.


----------



## Jellby

lamartus said:


> De esta manera, alguien que no sabe inglés (es decir, la mayoría de la población) no tiene por qué saber cómo se pronuncian esas palabras en inglés cuando las ve escritas, es más, ni siquiera conocen la fonética inglesa así que no hay ninguna razón para pronunciarlas de esa manera.



Y sin embargo, las palabras y nombres de otras lenguas bien que las pronuncian "a la inglesa" (aunque en esto son los periodistas y comentaristas de la tele los más culpables). Se empeñan en llamar "máiquel" a Schumacher, a pesar de que si dejeran "michael", tal cual, se acercarían más a su nombre, o peor auń: llaman "yástin jénin" a Justine Henin, cuando en francés sería algo como "yustín enán".



Servando said:


> ya que nosotros tenemos una mayor influencia del idioma inglés. En las escuelas públicas y privadas de nivel secundaria y preparatoria (al menos en México), se estudia como segundo idioma y es materia obligatoria y en muchas primarias privadas (quien tiene suficiente dinero), se enseña un 50% en inglés (bilingües).



Aquí también se estudia y es obligatorio un segundo idioma, que casi siempre es inglés. Pero eso no quiere decir que la gente sepa inglés (ni que le importe).


----------



## María Madrid

Servando said:


> Así como en España parece o suena pedante decir "aisberg", en los países latinoamericanos suena "inculto" si alguien dice iceberg tal como se escribe, ya que nosotros tenemos una mayor influencia del idioma inglés....
> 
> ...Así que en este lado del charco quien no pronuncia "aisberg" (con la e sonando casi como o) es porque no cursó la secundaria o la pasó de noche.


La diferencia es que no tiene nada de inculto pronunciar una palabra según las normas españolas cuando está lleva años asimilada al idioma sin embargo dar como válida *sólo* la pronunciación a la inglesa inglesa de una palabra de origen germánico demuestra un absoluto desconocimiento del origen de la palabra y salvando las distancias me resulta similar a pronunciar Maikel Schumaker en lugar de Mijael Schumajah (transcripción fonética de andar por casa). 

Por supuesto que cada lugar tiene sus modismos y peculiaridades, que es la base de la riqueza de nuestro idioma, pero creo el límite está en tachar de incultos usos ajenos sin investigar antes hasta qué punto tiene base el propio y qué tiene de correcto el ajeno. Saludos,


----------



## Servando

Pido mil disculpas a quien se sintió agraviado con mis palabras. Cuando dije que se considera inculto a una persona por no pronunciar "aisberg", solo me refería a mi país (mencione en mi anterior participación _latinoamérica_). Entiendo y respeto las formas de dicción que tengan en otras partes del mundo. Desde su punto de vista, los incultos pareceríamos nosotros. 
En mi país, cuando vamos al cine a ver películas norteamericanas (más del 90% de lo que ofrecen las salas cinematográficas), todas son en su idioma original y con subtítulos, además, quienes tenemos la posibilidad de pagar un servicio de televisión por cable, vemos muchas películas en inglés.
Tenemos como referencia muy cercana, la película del Titanic que además la han seguido pasando en televisión y en los doblajes siempre pronuncian aisberg. En la escuela mis maestros pronunciaban “aisberg”, en fin, que la pronunciación para nosotros aceptada es “aisberg”.


----------



## Berenguer

Jellby said:


> [...]
> Aquí también se estudia y es obligatorio un segundo idioma, que casi siempre es inglés. Pero eso no quiere decir que la gente sepa inglés (ni que le importe).



Eso mismo, y no solo que le importe o no, sino que está el hecho de pronunciar una palabra como iceberg que ya la tenemos admitida oficialmente como castellanizada, e ir ahora a pronunciarla a la inglesa, la mitad de las veces mal, y la otra mitad peor todavía.

Y en lo del "chumaquer"...estamos en las mismas. Todavía no he oído a ningún comentarista con su engolada voz pronunciarlo ni un mínimo bien. Vamos, y lo del "chuache" ya es pa'mondarse.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno… que cada cual la pronuncie a su manera, si total nos entendemos igual…
Acá en Chile somos muy dados a pronunciar más menos (más menos que más) las palabras de origen inglés “a la inglesa”; los argentinos en cambio tienden a nombrar las cosas tal y como se escriben (basta ver sus comerciales en la televisión por cable)
Esto último por acá nos causa mucha gracia, pero lo entendemos como su forma de hablar.
Lo mismo de los españoles, y así, cuando pronuncian “Gulliver”, o "izeberg", tal como se escriben, cuando para nosotros desde la cuna han sido "Gúliver", o "áisberg", bueno… no nos suena mal, nos suena cómico, nos suena a ezpañol de Ezpaña nomás.
Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Servando said:


> Desde su punto de vista, los incultos pareceríamos nosotros.


Inculto será sólo aquél que tache de tal los usos correctos pero propios de otra variedad del español diferente a la suya, sea de donde sea. Otra cosa son las salvajadas que algunos sueltan por la boquita sin inmutarse. Y eso pasa en todos los sitios, lamentablemente. 



Vampiro said:


> nos suena a ezpañol de Ezpaña nomás.


 
Sólo que nosotros no decimos ni ezpañol ni Ezpaña... Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Sólo que nosotros no decimos ni ezpañol ni Ezpaña... Saludos,


Es verdad... es verdad.
En algunas regiones de España tienden a pronunciar más "zetas" que las debidas, pero no dicen ni "ezpañol" ni "Ezpaña".
Creo que exageré un poco.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

¿Y el plural en España? ¿los i-ze-bergs? A mí como hablante meridional me resulta extremadamente difícil esa combinación r-g-s.
Yo creo que en España la mayoría dice i-ze-ber sin la g, y en plural i-ze-bers, combinación también difícil para mí, con lo cual para mí fonéticamente es i-ze-ber, los i-ze-ber.

Realmente a mí me parecería más natural que debido al uso, en España, se aceptara la castellanización de la palabra, Iceber, plural Iceberes.


----------



## María Madrid

O también podríamos decir "montaña de hielo" directamente... Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

También es verdad. "Montaña de hielo" suena mejor.
Pero ahondando en el tema he recogido un poquito más de información.

No siempre es coherente la adaptación académica de los préstamos léxicos. En el DRAE se incluyen extranjerismos no adaptados, o parcialmente adaptados, con grafemas o secuencias ortográficas que no tienen correspondencia fónica en español, por ejemplo "RG" de iceberg (ing. iceberg).

Pronunciación:  [ ˈi.θe.βeɾ ] e [ i.θeˈβeɾ(x) ], en España, singular y plural.
                      [ ˈajs.βeɾg ], en América

No puedo reproducir los signos, pero el indicado para I*ce*berg, *para España*, es igual que el que asignan a Wik*ci*onario.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, yo siempre lo he pronunciado [.i.θeˈβeɾg ] o [.i.θeˈβeɾk ] y la mayor parte de gente por aquí, tanto catalanohablantes como castellanohablantes (en castellano, claro) lo pronuncia igual.

No me parece una buena idea cambiar la escritura para adaptar esa palabra a una pronunciación que, como ha quedado claro en este hilo, es muy diversa.


----------



## Pinairun

Je,je,je.
Entiendo la guasa y te aseguro que me has hecho reir.
Sólo pretendía neutralizar la discusión recurriendo a los signos utilizados en fonética, de la que me confieso ignorante total.
http://elies.rediris.es/elies4/Cap1.htm , trata sobre "Diccionarios e información fónica" y tiene curiosidades como ésta:

Bueno, está visto que no va a poder ser.
Se trataba de la pronunciación, representada por signos, de la palara "aircraft", que en el sistema de notación usado por los Sres. Kenyon y Knott (?) (1944) "E" y "S" indican, respectivamente, las pronunciaciones regionales del este y del sur de los Estados Unidos.

¿Se acuerdan de la película "My fair lady"? 
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas gracias, Maria.


----------



## Like an Angel

Vampiro said:


> Bueno… que cada cual la pronuncie a su manera, si total nos entendemos igual…
> Acá en Chile somos muy dados a pronunciar más menos (más menos que más) las palabras de origen inglés “a la inglesa”; los argentinos en cambio tienden a nombrar las cosas tal y como se escriben (basta ver sus comerciales en la televisión por cable)
> Esto último por acá nos causa mucha gracia, pero lo entendemos como su forma de hablar.
> Lo mismo de los españoles, y así, cuando pronuncian “Gulliver”, o "izeberg", tal como se escriben, cuando para nosotros desde la cuna han sido "Gúliver", o "áisberg", bueno… no nos suena mal, nos suena cómico, nos suena a ezpañol de Ezpaña nomás.
> Saludos.


 
Hola Vampiro:

No conozco a nadie que diga iceberg en vez de áisberg por acá, ni me doy cuenta en este momento de qué palabras y en qué comerciales puede que las lean castellanizadas, ¿tenés algún ejemplo?

Como dijo Bocha (si no me equivoco) también se puede decir *témpano* y listo el pollo.


----------



## Vampiro

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No conozco a nadie que diga iceberg en vez de áisberg por acá, ni me doy cuenta en este momento de qué palabras y en qué comerciales puede que las lean castellanizadas, ¿tenés algún ejemplo?


¿Un ejemplo?
Dos o tres:
La marca "Colgate", para ustedes es "Colgáte", tal como se escribe. En Chile en cambio se dice "Colgueith" (escrito muy burdamente, por cierto)
Los cosméticos Avon, en Argentina son "Productos Avón", para nosotros son "Eivon"
El automóvil "Peugeot" es tal cual se escribe por allá, acá en cambio es "Peyoh" (medio afrancesado, jé)
Y así, ab-infinitum.
Aclaro que no es en todo, no tanto como en España al parecer, pero tienen esa tendencia, al menos notoria con las marcas comerciales.
Saludos.
.


----------



## María Madrid

Vampiro said:


> La marca "Colgate", para ustedes es "Colgáte"


Pero cuando los argentinos vienen a España, como saben que el español aquí es diferente al de ellos, cuando quieren comprar pasta de dientes piden "Cuélgate" . 

No he podido evitarlo, era parte de un chiste que me contó un novio argentino que en tiempos adolescentes. Saludos,


----------



## Berenguer

Vampiro said:


> ¿Un ejemplo?
> Dos o tres:
> La marca "Colgate", para ustedes es "Colgáte", tal como se escribe. En Chile en cambio se dice "Colgueith" (escrito muy burdamente, por cierto)
> Los cosméticos Avon, en Argentina son "Productos Avón", para nosotros son "Eivon"
> El automóvil "Peugeot" es tal cual se escribe por allá, acá en cambio es "Peyoh" (medio afrancesado, jé)
> Y así, ab-infinitum.
> Aclaro que no es en todo, no tanto como en España al parecer, pero tienen esa tendencia, al menos notoria con las marcas comerciales.
> Saludos.
> .


Bueno, lo del coche no decimos "peujeot" sino que decimos "peyó" (casi como el original). 

Un saludo.

PD: chiste...María...te lo dedico
>> Entra un argentino en una farmacia y le dice al dependiente:
- Quiero Colgáte
A lo que el dependiente contesta:
- Y yo _escupíte _y _matáte_. <<

PD2: me he quedado con las ganas de saber que había pasado en todos esos post borrados


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Vampiro said:


> ¿Un ejemplo?
> Dos o tres:
> La marca "Colgate", para ustedes es "Colgáte", tal como se escribe. En Chile en cambio se dice "Colgueith" (escrito muy burdamente, por cierto)
> Los cosméticos Avon, en Argentina son "Productos Avón", para nosotros son "Eivon"
> El automóvil "Peugeot" es tal cual se escribe por allá, acá en cambio es "Peyoh" (medio afrancesado, jé)
> Y así, ab-infinitum.
> Aclaro que no es en todo, no tanto como en España al parecer, pero tienen esa tendencia, al menos notoria con las marcas comerciales.
> Saludos.
> .


 
Por acá también son Colgáte y Avón. Creo que como son más antiguas y la gente en esa época no estaba acostumbrada al inglés se pronunciaban tal y como se escriben. Sin embargo, hay otras marcas igual de antiguas que sí se pronuncian más o menos como en inglés:
Crásiler - Chrysler
Studebáiquer - Studebaker (Ya no existe).
Internashonal - International
Yon Dír - John Deere
Yéneral Mótors, Yéneral Electric, Yeneral Pópo -  General...
Fairestón- Firestone


----------



## María Madrid

Ni decimos Renault, sino Renol y tampoco Carrefour sino Carrefur.

Berenguer: Los mensajes de arriba eran sólo para dar instruccions a Pinairun sobre cómo borrar un mensaje en el que habían entrado los duendes y preguntaba cómo hacerlo. 

Bueno, como nos los van a borrar pues te lo cuento rapidito y en voz baja, que era otro el chiste que me contó:

Un argentino se va a venir a vivir a España pero le previenen de que tenga mucho cuidado con la manera de hablar o podrá crear malentendidos desagradables y le recomiendan que hable como los españoles en la medida de lo posible. Récién llegado va a una droguería y pide:

- Quería Cuélgate.
_- ¿Perdón?_
- Cuélgate (pronuncia muy despacito)
_- Perdone, pero es que no sé lo que quiere._
- Culégate, para lavarse los dientes...
_- Ah! ¿Colgate? - dice el dependiente_

Y contesta el argentino contentísmo:
- Che, ¿vos también sos argentino?

Saludos,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Quisiera recordaros que la consulta del hilo porta sobre la pronunciación de *iceberg *y nada más.

Muchas gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Like an Angel

Vampiro said:


> ¿Un ejemplo?
> Dos o tres:
> La marca "Colgate", para ustedes es "Colgáte", tal como se escribe. En Chile en cambio se dice "Colgueith" (escrito muy burdamente, por cierto)
> Los cosméticos Avon, en Argentina son "Productos Avón", para nosotros son "Eivon"
> El automóvil "Peugeot" es tal cual se escribe por allá, acá en cambio es "Peyoh" (medio afrancesado, jé)
> Y así, ab-infinitum.
> Aclaro que no es en todo, no tanto como en España al parecer, pero tienen esa tendencia, al menos notoria con las marcas comerciales.
> Saludos.
> .


 
¡Gracias por los ejemplos! Sí, ahora caigo. Mi viejo no dice peugeot como la mayoría y lo miran con cara rara. Y también me acordé de merthiolate, la mamá de una amiga (que es chilena) dice merchioleit (o más o menos así lo pronuncia) y en la casa la cargan. 

Perdón C&M, yo hice que se fueran por las ramas. 

¡Saludes!


----------



## melboma

wss said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. Según estas respuestas, parece que se oye "izeber" o "izeberg" en España, y "aisberg" en Latinoámerica.


 
Exacto!!!


----------



## Fabrik83

Yo entiendo a los latinos perfectamente  sería como si en España escucháramos " Hoy hay un partido de fo  ot  bal en la tele"
Yo me moriría de risa nada más escucharlo jejeje.

Sin meterme en qué es lo más apropiado o no, en mi opinión facilita más a un hispanoparlante el hecho de leer la palabra como está escrita. Yo defiendo más esa idea que la de mantener la fonética tal y como la pronuncian en su origen puesto que se descuadrarían todas las normas de pronunciación de nuestro idioma 
Una simple opinión! Cada uno es libre de escoger lo que quiera 
Un saludo


----------



## txiki15

(En respuesta a :Servando





Senior Member
 Join Date: May 2006
Native language: Español, Mexico
Posts: 292 


*Re: iceberg (pronunciación )* 
Así como en España parece o suena pedante decir "aisberg", en los países latinoamericanos suena "inculto" si alguien dice iceberg tal como se escribe, ya que nosotros tenemos una mayor influencia del idioma inglés. En las escuelas públicas y privadas de nivel secundaria y preparatoria (al menos en México), se estudia como segundo idioma y es materia obligatoria y en muchas primarias privadas (quien tiene suficiente dinero), se enseña un 50% en inglés (bilingües). Así que en este lado del charco quien no pronuncia "aisberg" (con la e sonando casi como o) es porque no cursó la secundaria o la pasó de noche.)


Ahora mismo, en España también tenemos la misma stuación en cuanto a la enseñanza del inglés en escuelas e institutos, pero aún así se valora mucho el "castellanizar" los términos y que suenen "de la tierra". Creo que es especialmente porque hace una, dos o tres generaciones el inglés aquí no se veía ni de lejos; en las escuelas se aprendía francés. Por eso, nos viene de padres como de abuelos la idea de "¿por qué habláis tan raro cuando lo quedecís se puede decir más parecido al castellano?"


----------



## mirx

Fabrik83 said:


> Yo entiendo a los latinos perfectamente  sería como si en España escucháramos " Hoy hay un partido de fo ot bal en la tele"
> Yo me moriría de risa nada más escucharlo jejeje.


 
¡Has dado en el clavo! Esto es exáctamente lo que pasa. Obvio que la palabra ya está adapta al castellano y lo correcto es escribir fútbol (aunque la mayoría pronunciamos futból), pero en un inicio quizá pasaba lo mismo que nos pasa ahora con los iceberes.

La primera vez que oí la palabra pronunciada i-ce-ber simplemente no entendí que era, hasta que apareció el témpano en la pantalla (era un documental) y pensé, Ohhh, "aisberg". Esto fue antes que el titanic.

También quiero aclarar que al menos en México, no es tanto que las personas sepan inglés y por eso pronuncien correctamente, simplemente esta es la palabra que sabemos de toda la vida. De hecho una persona que no sepa inglés probablemente escribirá la palabra tal cual la pronuncia, es decir, aisberg.


----------



## chics

La diferencia entonces, en este caso concreto, es que aquí la palabra_ iceberg_ (y también la expresión _ser la punta del iceberg_) eran conocidas y empleadas muchos años antes de la película "Titanic".


----------



## Manuel22

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Argentina _*áisber(g*); iseberg _desconcertaría primero, y haría reír después. Por supuesto que también usamos _témpano (de hielo)_.


 
Muchas gracias Bocha, es muy valiosa tu respuesta.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

chics said:


> La diferencia entonces, en este caso concreto, es que aquí la palabra_ iceberg_ (y también la expresión _ser la punta del iceberg_) eran conocidas y empleadas muchos años antes de la película "Titanic".


 
En mi post de más arriba no me refería a la película dirigida por James Cameron (¿o Ja-més Camerón? ) sino a la historia del naufragio del transatlántico Titanic como tal, de la cual he venido leyendo artículos en revistas y otros medios, mucho antes de que estrenaran la histórico-fantasiosa película.

Y siempre escuché (y leí) "aisberg". 

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Y siempre escuché (y leí) "aisberg".



¿Escrito así?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

lamartus said:


> ¿Escrito así?


"Leí" como en: "pronuncié en voz alta (o "sonó" en mi mente) la grafía 'iceberg' como 'aisberg'". 

Sds.


----------



## Mate

2ª (y última) nota de moderación:

La inquietud que originó este hilo ha sido debidamente satisfecha.

Gracias a todos por su colaboración.


Hilo cerrado.


----------

